# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  struct در متلب

## hesamq

سلام میخواستم بدونم اگر یک ماتریس در متلب import کردیم و از نوع struct بود چطوری از داده های یک field اون استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## mb1372

سلام
کد هلپ متلب رو ببینید:

field = 'f';
value = {'some text';
         [10, 20, 30];
         magic(5)};
s = struct(field,value)


در این کد آرایه‌ی s (از نوع structure) با فیلد f تعریف شده. برای دستیابی به محتویات این فیلد میتونید از کد زیر استفاده کنید:

s.f

نتیجه به این شکله:

ans =
some text


ans =
    10    20    30


ans =
    17    24     1     8    15
    23     5     7    14    16
     4     6    13    20    22
    10    12    19    21     3
    11    18    25     2     9




برای اینکه جزئی تر بتونید به محتویات دسترسی داشته باشین، میتونید از کد زیر استفاده کنید:

s(1).f

نتیجه به صورت زیر نمایش داده میشه:

some text

----------

